# Uh oh...



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 7, 2010)

A new pokemon that looks like pachirisu was released today... its electr flying.. how can this be allowed?!:dead:


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 7, 2010)

Because it's a flying squirrel. It's the first Electric/Flying that isn't a legendary. IT MIGHT BE ABLE TO LEARN FLY!

Enough reasons?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 7, 2010)

We know.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Aug 7, 2010)

AtomicPokabu said:


> A new pokemon that looks like pachirisu was released today... its electr flying.. how can this be allowed?!:dead:


I suppose because flying electric squirrels are completely awesome!  That sounds pretty cool to be honest...


----------



## Solstice (Aug 7, 2010)

Because it's Game Freak and they can do whatever the fuck they want. Period.


----------



## Thorne (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't even see what the problem is.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 7, 2010)

ANOTHER electric rodent!?


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 7, 2010)

UPDATE:His name is emonga!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 7, 2010)

...why wouldn't electric/flying be allowed?


----------



## Wargle (Aug 10, 2010)

Possible Pachi evo. Nice. Gotta see him.

EDIT: I see similarities. Yes.

For those who can't find it/be arsed to find it,

 ---> 

	
	
		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Green (Aug 10, 2010)

we... know this? :v


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 10, 2010)

> ANOTHER electric rodent!?


they release another new one each generation? o.o


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 10, 2010)

don't forget #26!


----------



## Latimew (Aug 15, 2010)

What is wrong with a Electric/Flying pokemon? At least it wont be weak to Ground! That's something you should be glad of.


----------



## Hogia (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, but it will be weak to rock.

I hate electric-types; they're a threat to birds.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 23, 2010)

O_O you're a bird fan also?

...I actually like the flying squirrel thingy now. It's part flying, and it's cute.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 23, 2010)

Hogia said:


> Yes, but it will be weak to rock.
> 
> I hate electric-types; they're a threat to birds.


You forgot Ice. And they're a threat to flying type pokemon, not BIRD type pokemon.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, I think she meant Pokémon based off of birds.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 23, 2010)

Mewtwo said:


> Well, I think she meant Pokémon based off of birds.


I know that, it was a refrence to the actual BIRD type.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 23, 2010)

itt: People forget about Zapdos

From now on please try to keep Black/White discussion the other thread, because each little Pokemon that gets leaked doesn't warrant its own thread. (and don't bump threads just like ones I locked yesterday either)


----------

